# Film gesucht



## AjaxXx (22. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich habe vor ca. 1 1/2 Wochen im 1. oder 2. (ich bin mir nichtmehr ganz sicher) einen Film gesehen und ich müsste wissen wie er heist.
Es ist eine schwarze Komödie. Die Handlung ist wie folgt: (der Anfang fehlt, weil ich erst nach ca. 30min eingeschaltet habe)

3 Männer sind in einem Ferienhaus und betrinken sich und machen jede Menge Unsinn. Darunter auch eine Kartoffel auf einem Elektroschocker braten. Sie trinken viel Bier, blabla.
Einer der 3 geht ins Haus, der andere geht pinkeln und der 3. fällt betrunken in den Elektroschocker => TOT

Die beiden Übrigen rasten aus und beschließen, ihn in Sylt eine Wasserbestattung zu "schenken". Problem an der Sache ist die reise, weil er bereits anfängt zu stinken blabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um dem entgegen zu wirken wird ihm Kloreiniger in den Bauch geschüttet und so weiter. Halt wie gesagt: Schwarze Komödie.

Falls jemand den Film wiedererkannt hat wäre ich sehr dankbar, den auf den Programmlisten der Sender wurde ich leider nicht fündig (fragt nicht warum).

lg


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juli 2010)

Bis zum Ellenbogen

Das isser

Gruß Ohr


----------



## AjaxXx (22. Juli 2010)

Awesome! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Juli 2010)

Dann hätte ich auch noch einen Film den ich suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Es ist ein Eastern, den ich mal vor ewig gesehen habe.
Ich weiß nur noch das da wieder mal ein Schüler einer chinesischen Universität (ihr wisst schon diese Schüler mit den Muskeln und dem 6pack, die nach 2 Minuten Training Kampfmaschinen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) von Niemand zum Kämpfer wird.
Er beobachtet irgendwie heimlich Kämpfer und zeichnet die Bewegungen. Und auf Grund dieser Zeichnungen lernt er dann zu kämpfen.


----------



## LaVerne (24. Juli 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Es ist ein Eastern, den ich mal vor ewig gesehen habe.
> Ich weiß nur noch das da wieder mal ein Schüler einer chinesischen Universität (ihr wisst schon diese Schüler mit den Muskeln und dem 6pack, die nach 2 Minuten Training Kampfmaschinen sind
> 
> 
> ...



Hört sich für mich an wie "The 36 Chambers of Shaolin". Wobei die Sache mit den Zeichnungen noch eine weitere Glocke klingen läßt in Richtung "Shaw Brothers" und Konsorten (etwa "One-armed Swordsman", in dem der um einen Arm geraubte Hauptdarsteller ein Buch in die Hand bekommt, das seinen Kampfstil in entsprechender Richtung prägt - übrigens ein hervorragendes Produkt des Martial-Arts-Kinos). Gesehen hab' ich zumindest einen ähnlichen Film (es gibt wahrscheinlich von jeder "Shaw Brothers"-Produktion eine Art Neuverfilmung; kumuliert in "Kill Bill"); nur kann ich gerade die Handlung nicht einordnen, wobei der "One-armed Swordsman" - DIE Initial-Zündung für den Hongkong-Film überhaupt und leider nur in verstümmelter Version in Deutschland und Umgebung erhältlich - dem am nächsten kommt. Die HK-Version von IKL ist übrigens ungeschnitten (und ein Must-Have, weil eben dieser Film erst den "Martial Arts"-Film losgetreten hat. Dummer deutscher Titel der geschnittenen Version ist "Das goldene Schwert des Königstigers". Hier ging auch die Zensur der Streifen los, die sich dadurch äußerte, daß besonders "kritische" Szenen in den Kinoversionen nur in s/w gezeigt wurden, was Tarantino in seiner zensierten internationalen Version von "Kill Bill" entsprechend umsetzte. Nur die Japan-DVD zeigt die Kampfszenen von "Kill Bill" durchgehend in Farbe, wie sie auch intentioniert war. Trotz aller Abneigung gegen Tarantino: Diese Zensur-Praktik mit Rückgriff auf die alten Schinken ist brilliant!).

"36 Chambers of Shaolin" 'berichtet' von einem Bauern, der gegen die Ungerechtigkeit schlechthin kämpfen möchte. Der Shaolin-Orden verweigert ihm jedoch die Aufnahme, weswegen er sich als simpler Arbeiter im Kloster durch reine Beobachtung und Training die Kung-Fu-Technik aneignet. Auch wenn der Streifen nicht der gesuchte sein sollte, solltest Du (und alle anderen) Dir ihn anschauen - neben "Have sword will travel" der beste Film der damals dominierenden "Shaw Brothers". "Kill Bill" ist ein Dreck dagegen.

"One armed Swords-Man" hingegen erzählt die Geschichte eines Helden, der anfänglich von den Bösewichten eines Arms beraubt wird, dank einer ihn pflegenden Frau nicht nur den Verlust eines nicht gerade unwichtigen Körperteils überlebt, sondern gleich in den Besitz eines Buches gelangt, welches ihn Kung-Fu lehrt. Der Rest ist Schnauze-Hauen auf hohem filmischen Niveau, wie man es von den "Shaws" später gewöhnt ist.

Davon gibt es auch noch Fortsetzungen und ein Remake von Tsui Hark namens "Das zerbrochene Schwert" von 1995 (von etlichen anderen "Hommages" an den Streifen wie "What Price Survival" mal abgesehen). 

In welchem Zeitalter spielt der Film? Ist's in der relativen "Jetzt"-Zeit oder halt Vergangenheit?

Erwähnte ich schon, daß unabhängig vom gesuchten Filmtitel "Have sword will travel" ein Must-see ist?


----------



## Bloodletting (24. Juli 2010)

LaVerne ... du bist krank. 
Wie viele Filme hast du bitte in deinem Leben schon gesehen?^^


----------



## LaVerne (24. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> LaVerne ... du bist krank.



Äh... na und?



> Wie viele Filme hast du bitte in deinem Leben schon gesehen?^^



Naja, ich habe mit Sicherheit eine Menge Zeit entweder vor der Leinwand oder halt vor der Flimmerkiste zugebracht. Wahrscheinlich genauso viel Zeit wie jene Leute, die sich jeden Scheiß auf youtube oder vor der Flimmerkiste mit jenem Dreck wie "DSDS", "Popstars" etc. reinfahren - manchmal drei und mehr Stunden am Stück vor dem Fernseher.

Ich schaue mir halt in der Zeit, die andere mit "DSDS" oder sonstigem Bullshit im Fernsehen verbringen und ansonsten ihre "Dailies" in irgendwelchen Computerspielen "abarbeiten" gerne mal zwei Filme an. Andere Leute glotzen täglich ihre meines Erachtens nach relativ überflüssigen Sendungen wie "CSI" (in dreifacher Ausführung), "NCIS", "Stargate Irgendwas", "Monk", "House", "Ghost Whisperer", "Mentalist" etc. pp.

Zwei Serien-Beiträge da oben sind schon genügend Zeit, um einen einzigen Film zu schauen. Keiner hier im Forum würde irgendjemanden dohf anmachen, weil er in der Woche 6 - 12 Stunden mit Fernsehen verbringt. Ich habe meist in der Woche nicht mal 6 Stunden Zeit, um was in der Glotze zu schauen - aber die verbringe ich nicht mit dämlichen TV-Ausstrahlungen inkl. Werbeunterbrechungen, Schnitten, falschem Bildformat und widerlichen Synchronisationen etc., sondern mit Filmen in ihrer Originalversion. Es sind halt 2 - 10 Filme pro Woche[1] - und die sind dann relativ gut oder nach Lust und Laune ausgesucht, während der derzeitig anwachsende Stapel von ca. 500 ungesichteten Streifen weiter und weiter wächst.

[1] Hört sich schlimm an - nur aufgeteilt auf die Woche ergibt sich im Extremfall eine durchschnittliche Sichtung von 3 Stunden am Tag für Filme. Wie gesagt: Extremfall! Es gibt Wochen, da schaue ich kaum etwas, weil mir die Zeit und die Lust fehlt.


----------



## Bloodletting (24. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte dich keineswegs angreifen, ich finde es sogar ziemlich genial, dass du so viel Ahnung von Filmen hast.
Mir geht nur schon die ganze Zeit die Frage durch den Kopf, wie viele Filme du wohl bisher schon gesehen hast und wie viele davon wohl von sehr gut bis grottig schlecht reichten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> "Monk"



Ich gebe dir ja grundsätzlich recht, aber dem armen Monk tust du bitteres Unrecht!


----------



## LaVerne (24. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich wollte dich keineswegs angreifen, ich finde es sogar ziemlich genial, dass du so viel Ahnung von Filmen hast.



Naja, Ahnung ist relativ. Aus der Interesse am Film an sich ergibt sich halt irgendwann eine Fülle an eigentlich überflüssiger Informationen, die manche Leute mit "Filmwissen" mißinterpretieren. "Ahnung von Filmen" ergibt sich meiner Ansicht nach nicht aus der Quantität an gesehenem Material und Hintergrundinfos, sondern aus der schlüssigen Interpretation eines einzelnen Exemplars.

Ersteres ist simple Auswendiglernerei sowie Quellenleidenschaft; letzteres ist Verständnis für den gesamten Kunstbereich. Möglichst viel zu kennen und dabei Anekdoten aus dem Entstehungsbereich aufzuzählen kann so ziemlich jeder, der sich auch nur halbwegs in die Materie vertieft. Der letztere Bereich ist viel schwieriger - das sind dann die fiesen Kritiker, die nicht nur an der Oberfläche irgendwelche Referenzen aufzählen, sondern Stück für Stück; Szene für Szene einen Film auseinandernehmen können, ohne daß sie irgendwelche Vergleiche überhaupt bemühen müssten.

Wo ich stecke, weiß ich nicht (und ist mir auch völlig egal). Manche mögen mich ob meines "Filmwissens", aber nicht ob der persönlichen Beurteilung - und umgekehrt. Ganz subjektiv strafe ich manchmal Filme ob ihrer Inszenierung bzw. Thematik ab, wenn sie auch sonst professionell gestaltet sind (z. B. "Exorzist" - manche Leute erzählen mir, wie gruselig und toll der Film doch sei. Ich hingegen sehe ein unfreiwillig komisches Trash-Werk, dessen erzreaktionäre Tendenzen mich nur den Kopf schütteln lassen: Die böse '70er-Jahre-Jugend ist dermaßen gegen den Vietnam-Krieg, katholische Dogmen und die allgemein spießigen Werte, daß man ihnen nur mit einer Teufelsaustreibung begegnen kann). 
Umgekehrt verzeihe ich gestalterische Lücken, wenn der Ansatz einer weitergehenden Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema durchaus gegeben ist. So geschehen z. B. bei dem eher fast amateurhaften "Mike Mendez' Killers": Ein psychopathisches Brüderpaar nimmt eine Familie als Geisel und erniedrigt sie im genre-üblichen Rahmen. Und dann kippt der Film vollkommen um: Diese erzspießige Familie ist nämlich die Ausgeburt der Perversion, in der die Tochter der Familie dem Psychopathen mitteilt, daß Daddy viel besser im Bett sei als er. Ähnlich wie erst Jahre später in Rob Zombies absolut brillianten "The Devils Reject" dreht sich die Sympathie des Zuschauers plötzlich um, ohne das die Hauptpersonen diese tatsächlich verdient hätten.



> Mir geht nur schon die ganze Zeit die Frage durch den Kopf, wie viele Filme du wohl bisher schon gesehen hast und wie viele davon wohl von sehr gut bis grottig schlecht reichten.



Die Summe der Filme weiß ich selbst nicht. Bewußt sehe ich Filme seit meinem 13. Lebensjahr. Da bekamen wir unseren ersten Videorecorder, aber selbst davor habe ich keinen Horror- oder SF-Film ausgelassen, wenn er ausgestrahlt wurde - so bin ich zu Sachen wie "Der eiskalte Tod" (einzige Ausstrahlung im deutschen Bereich 1986 und nicht auf Video oder sonstwas erhältlich), "Phantom of the Opera" (verlorene ZdF-Fassung des Streifens von 1925, der seither nicht in der damaligen Version erhältlich ist - und ich hab ihn seinerzeit aufgezeichnet und der VR hat das Band gefressen...); aber auch z. B. den Jack-Arnold-Sachen wie "Tarantula" und vor allen Dingen "Die unglaubliche Geschichte des Mr. C" gekommen. Selbst "THX1138" ohne Nachbearbeitung gab's damals im TV zu sehen. Abgesehen von "Andromeda" und "Godzilla" natürlich, die mich ihrerseits ganz besonders geprägt haben.

Grottige Filme gab es seitdem in Überzahl. Herrje, es gibt _eine_ verdammt blöde Stelle in "Phantastic Voyage". Dort werden Wissenschaftler verkleinert und in den Körper eines Menschen injiziert, um dessen Krankheit zu heilen. Der Film ist legendär; das Ende blöd: Die Wirkung des "Kleinmachers" läßt nach; die körpereigenen Immunzellen greifen die Eindringlinge an. Die entkommen über den Tränenkanal des Auges. Ihr weiterwachsendes U-Boot allerdings nicht - das müßte der Logik nach für einen fiesen Splattereffekt sorgen...

Der Drehbuchautor erzählt in Hahn/Jansens "SF-Lexikon" dazu folgende Anekdote: Er habe angemerkt, wie dämlich das Ende wäre. Die Produzenten meinten, die Zuschauer wären zu blöde, das überhaupt zu merken. Sein sechs-jähriger Sohn sah das Ding und fragte, warum der Typ nicht auseinanderplatze - und ich war gerade mal 10, als ich das Ding begeistert miterlebte und ebenfalls nicht verstand, warum das verbliebende U-Boot den Typen nicht killte.

Nun ja, ich habe meine Sicht eines 10-jährigen beibehalten. Ich habe nie geglaubt, daß Sarah Connor in der Wüste ein mehreres Millionen schweres Waffenequipment in der Wüste der USA verstecken konnte, weil einem Scheich danach war - ebenso wenig wie ich einem Terminator glauben kann, daß er "weiß, warum Menschen rumheulen". Die Kniescheiben-Ballerei gab mir seinerzeit den Rest - und ich _hasse_ diesen dämlich-kommerziellen Filmscheiß, den Cameron da als "T2" gedreht hat, noch immer wie die Pest, weil ich das Ding wie ein 10-jähriger sehe, der der Meinung ist, daß etwas logisch und nachvollziehbar aufgebaut werden sollte.

Ebenso erging es mir mit dem einzigen Film, für den ich fast auf's Maul bekommen habe: "Speed". Ungefähr 10 Drehbuchlücken konnte ich akzeptieren - aber als der verdammte Bus über die Brücke sprang, da wußte der 10jährige in mir, daß das keinesfalls ohne Achsenbruch vonstatten gehen konnte. Beim Rausgehen aus dem Kino fragte mich meine Begleitung, wie ich den Streifen fand. Mein "Völliger Mist" fand ein Typ derart provozierend, daß er mir Prügel androhte, weil der Film ja nur seiner Ansicht nach geil sei.

Als 10jähriger, der noch ein gesundes Vertrauen in bestimmte physikalische Gesetze hat, verspüre ich bei so ziemlich jedem modernen Actionfilm ein gewißes Maß an Unglauben, das mich sofort aus der Filmrealität katapultiert und mir begreiflich macht, daß das alles eh nur ein Film ist. So geschehen bei allen modernen "sogenannten" Blockbustern von "The Rock" über "Armageddon" bis zu irgendwelchen modernen Actionreißern.

Schlimmer noch: Mit 18 sah ich das erste Mal "Es ist nicht leicht, ein Gott zu sein". Sehr spät fiel mir da auf, daß ein Film mehr sein kann als eine Aneinanderreihung von Explosionen, emotionaler Manipulation und tollen Bildern. Bisher galt meine Liebe Filmen wie "Mad Max 2" mit seiner endlosen, emotionalen Endschlacht (für mich bis heute der beste "Äktsch-Fuim" aller Zeiten - und als BR endlich ungeschnitten zu sehen). Hier gab es aber eine neue Dimension, die ich bisher nicht einmal erahnt hatte; die neben tollen Bildern und der Emotion eine neue Perspektive eröffnete: Die Parabel auf meine und aller anderen Lebensart; gepaart mit einer Menge zusätzlicher Fragen, die ich nicht aus dem Stehgreif beantworten konnte.

Seitdem bin ich der 10jährige, der die Logik eines Filmes hinterfragt - und der 18jährige, der von einem Film herausgefordert werden möchte.

Aber nicht nur: Es gibt genügend grottigen Scheiß, den ich durchaus zu würdigen weiß (hey, reimt sich). Wenn Bedarf besteht, kann ich recht alte Beiträge aus dem Usenet, die sich ausschließlich mit der völlig absurden Filmwelt beschäftigen, verlinken. Neben all den tollen Meisterwerken sind es gerade die "Trashies", denen meine absolute Filmliebe gehört. Es gibt keine bessere Komödie als gerade jene Filme, die todernst gefilmt sind, aber bei dem geneigten Publikum für absolute Heiterkeitsausbrüchen führen.

Woha! Lang geworden!

Edit:


Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir ja grundsätzlich recht, aber dem armen Monk tust du bitteres Unrecht!



Ich bitte dich! Die "Mordfälle" als auch die Inszenierung sind so dermaßen bieder, daß nur noch der Hauptdarsteller die eigentliche Attraktion darstellt. Und auch dessen Neurosen werden langweilig. Das ist Fernsehoptik der '70er, mit "liebenswerter" Mißbehandlung eines psychisch Kranken inszeniert. Außer dem Hauptdarsteller ist da nix - oder erinnert sich irgendwer ohne Hinweis daran, daß der "Captain" die Hauptrolle in "The Hills have Eyes" innehatte (oder erinnert sich jemand an "Buffalo Bill" aus "Silence of the Lamb"? Hell yeah! Der Typ, der nackt im Spiegel mit "eingezogenen" Weichteilen operierte, ist niemand anderes als "Stottlemayer")?

Und die Behandlung des psychisch kranken Monks ist doch einfach ekeleregend, oder? "Hey, der ist lustig! Wahaha, der kann ja nicht mal gerade aus laufen! Und guck ma, jetzt will er die Sachen da ordnen! Bwahahahah!"

Akzeptanz? Mitnichten! Freak? Auf jeden Fall! Und jeder, der aus der Norm des etablierten "Monk"-Freaks abweicht, ist selbstverständlich gar nicht zu akzeptieren. 

Geh mir wech mit Monk! Das ist selbst von Tony Shalhoub nur noch als Möglichkeit angelegt, viel Geld mit einstudierten Gesten zu verdienen (was wird er heute haben? 500.000 $ pro Folge?).


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Und die Behandlung des psychisch kranken Monks ist doch einfach ekeleregend, oder? "Hey, der ist lustig! Wahaha, der kann ja nicht mal gerade aus laufen! Und guck ma, jetzt will er die Sachen da ordnen! Bwahahahah!"



Hm das ist so ähnlich, wie sich darüber zu beschweren, dass Pretty Woman das Prostituierten Dasein verharmlost.

Tatsächlich haben wir es hier mit dem Unterhaltungsgenre zu tun.
Nun stellt sich die Frage, wird hier Unterhaltung durch Schadenfreude und/oder Witze über Behinderte gemacht?

Als Hinweis kann uns schonmal die Tatsache dienen, dass diese Serie einige Emmy und Goldengelobe Nominierungen so wie auch Auszeichnungen abgesahnt hat.

Ein weitere Hinweis ist, dass ich auch beim genaueren Suchen keine Beschwerden von entsprechneden Verbänden oder Gruppen gegen die Serie finden konnte. 

Als letzte möchte ich meine eigene subjektive Sicht anführen.
Ich halte das für übertriebene Political Correctness. 
Wir lachen über Stan und Ollie, Louis de Funes, Miss Marple und Austin Powers.
Warum zur Hölle nicht über Monk 

Das die Fälle an sich bieder sind stimmt völlig, das kommt mir als nicht Krimi Fan sehr entgegen.
Und das Argument, das mit der Serie Geld verdient werden soll lasse ich jetzt enfach mal aussen vor.


----------



## Bloodletting (24. Juli 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Umgekehrt verzeihe ich gestalterische Lücken, wenn der Ansatz einer weitergehenden Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema durchaus gegeben ist. So geschehen z. B. bei dem eher fast amateurhaften "Mike Mendez' Killers": Ein psychopathisches Brüderpaar nimmt eine Familie als Geisel und erniedrigt sie im genre-üblichen Rahmen. Und dann kippt der Film vollkommen um: Diese erzspießige Familie ist nämlich die Ausgeburt der Perversion, in der die Tochter der Familie dem Psychopathen mitteilt, daß Daddy viel besser im Bett sei als er.



So, ich hab mir den Film mal angeschaut und muss sagen ... ich finde ihn schlecht.
Ihm fehlt jegliche Charakterentwicklung, die Story ist zum dahinkotzen langweilig und zu billig umgesetzt.
Vom absolut dummen und unrealistischen Verhalten der Akteure mal abgesehen.
Die Dialoge sind, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, unpassend, lieblos hingeklatscht und tragen so ziemlich nichts zum Aufbau der Geschichte bei.

Außer die Kameraführung und die ganz gute spielerische Leistung der Schauspieler fühlt sich der Film wie eine Billigproduktion einer 12. Klasse an.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2010)

ich will euch ja nicht ärgern aber es gab schon einen "Suche Film/Serie" Thread

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/129773-suche-filmserie-thread/page__p__2204160__hl__Suche%20Film__fromsearch__1&#entry2204160


----------

